# Penang



## synthia

Penang, an island off the west coast of peninsular Malaysia, has a large ex-pat community. They seem to be divided into three groups: those who are employed here, those who are retired and are at least comfortable financially, and those who are retired or just hanging out and don't have much money. I fall into the latter group.

Those who are working live in the suburbs or nice residential areas of the city. The comfortably retired congregate out at Batu Ferringhi (Foreign Beach) in high-rise condos. The rest of us are in the Chinatown area of Georgetown, staying in guesthouses or renting rooms, enjoying the atmosphere, and eating well in small restaurants for very little money.

Malaysia has a retirement program like those of other countries that want to be retirement havens.


----------



## Guest

Hello Synthia,

I am new to this forum and have started the process of learning about Malaysia. You sounded in the know and I was in hopes you could shed a little light on Penang for me.
I currently live in Baguio City, Philippines and have grown tried of the ways of the Philippines. So, if you dont mind, here are a few questions:

1) What is the cost of the mid range housing on Penang? We figure we can 
spend around RM1000 per month or less but want a home/house by the
Ocean if possible. 
2) What would the cost for Aircon, electricity, water, gas, etc. be? An 
estimate would be great to try and put together a budget.
3) I understand visa's are not a problem and that they can be renewed 
every 90 days. How much is that per 3 month period.
4) How much would food be for two people if purchased at the wet market?

Just trying to get a fix on how things work there.... Thanks, Brian


----------



## synthia

Visas are free.

Housing here is expensive. While in Thailand you can frequently save a lot of money by renting an apartment short term, it seems to be the opposite here. I don't think you will get anything near the beach for RM1000, let alone a house. I do know someone who got a one-bedroom for RM 700, but it turned out it was full of apartments being rented by an hour. I'm told you can get something for RM 700 near Gurney Road, which is near the water but not near the beach, and that's an apartment, not a house. There is a large ex-pat community here and there are ex-pat prices, and the places I hear about that are cheap are for locals only.

One of the problems is that all of the apartments that are built for occupation by foreigners are luxury places, three bedrooms and two baths is the norm. There are some two-bedroom places. Rents are 2500 to 3500. If you are only here during the off season, you might get one for RM 1000-1200.

I keep hearing about cheaper places, but I have never met anybody who actually has one except the guy staying in the hot-sheet place.

Malaysia always used to be much more expensive than the Philippines, and that probably hasn't changed.


----------



## Guest

Thank you for the reply Synthia...
Wow, that blew a hole in a dream for us... We read about 100's of places for rent in various areas with the rent (pics included) being RM800 up to RM1500 that look nice. Deceptive advertising? Basically what we are looking for is a way to form a budget. I am very interested in getting out of the Philippines and just started looking. Any advise you could offer would be apprecaited.... Best Regards, Brian


----------



## synthia

Where did you find this information? It might be more accurate than what I am finding. As a retired American, no matter whom I talk to, they assume that I have a big fat pension and can afford an expensive place. Were these online sites? And Penang is an island, so what part of the island were these places? Or were they from other parts of Malaysia? This is, I think, an expensive area. Houses or condos? And when were these brochures publilshed?


----------



## synthia

I asked the local manager of my guesthouse about renting a house. He said that you could get a house near the beach for RM1200-1500, but an apartment would be preferable and more expensive because of security. In Batu Ferringhi houses are robbed regularly. It is not possible to rent a furnished house because owners don't want their things stolen. He said that if you want a house you will need 24-hour guards, which will run about RM800 per month per guard, so for three guards, you would spend RM2400. Most people get into houses because they are cheaper, then move on to apartments when they can afford them. Locals, not just expats.

All the higher prices I heard were for furnished places. The lower ones, like MR700 were most likely for unfurnished places, and just for the off season. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ninja

Hi Synthia, I'm looking to invest in a property in Pg with a longer term view to retire there. I was born in KL but have been a naturalised Aussie (sounds like processed meat, doesn't it?) for almost 25 years.
Between KL and Pg, which would you choose as a place to relax in your golden years?
Thanks.


----------



## synthia

I haven't been to KL in a long time, although I am going this coming weekend to catch my flight to the US. I would choose Penang because it is smaller, more manageable, has beaches, and I like the ethnic mix.


----------



## Ninja

Thanks Synthia. Have a good flight.


----------



## pforso

Hello
I read your posting and I think that you have to consider Thailand. I have been here for 5 years and I pay $180.00 a month for a spectacular 1 room, furnished, a/c, hot water, cable TV, large patio, best neighborhood, security, parking, furniture is new and modern with 2 beds, refrigerator. I am in Korat but same is true for Udon Thani. At a beach community like Hua Hin you will pay 8000 baht a month for beach front hi rise which is about 250.00 dollars a mont for the identical listed above. Phuket, Pattaya, Bangkok you can triple those prices or quadtriple. I am looking a Malaysia but I think the rentals are way too high, however the real estate market to buy seems ok. I do not know about Greenlane but it has listed good prices for rent and purchases. Maybe the neighborhood is good or not good. I will find out October 6. Philip


watash1221 said:


> Thank you for the reply Synthia...
> Wow, that blew a hole in a dream for us... We read about 100's of places for rent in various areas with the rent (pics included) being RM800 up to RM1500 that look nice. Deceptive advertising? Basically what we are looking for is a way to form a budget. I am very interested in getting out of the Philippines and just started looking. Any advise you could offer would be apprecaited.... Best Regards, Brian


----------



## tumbleweeds

There are a few websites with lots of listings for inexpensive rentals - Penang Property: Real Estate Properties in Penang Malaysia is one, also penangproperty.com.my - Penang Property: real estate website listing Penang Properties and Malaysia Property & Real Estate For Sale / Rent - iProperty, which does all of Malaysia, as well as Penang. I'd suggest checking them out, find an agent who has several interesting listings and giving them a call. I used an agent to find an apt in KL and she was fantastic - took me out for about 3 days, showed me quite a few apartments, negotiated the rent once I found a place I liked, took care of getting a good lease, stamp fees, etc. It really took the legwork out of finding something suitable.


----------



## Serendipity2

tumbleweeds said:


> There are a few websites with lots of listings for inexpensive rentals - Penang Property: Real Estate Properties in Penang Malaysia is one, also penangproperty.com.my - Penang Property: real estate website listing Penang Properties and Malaysia Property & Real Estate For Sale / Rent - iProperty, which does all of Malaysia, as well as Penang. I'd suggest checking them out, find an agent who has several interesting listings and giving them a call. I used an agent to find an apt in KL and she was fantastic - took me out for about 3 days, showed me quite a few apartments, negotiated the rent once I found a place I liked, took care of getting a good lease, stamp fees, etc. It really took the legwork out of finding something suitable.


Tumbleweeds,

Nice to see you back on the boards if not in Malaysia! Hopefully you'll be returning soon. At the rate the USA is falling apart we might have to immigrate to survive. I've not seen your writings of late - but possibly because I pulled the plug on Kathleen's site. Hope all is going well and that soon I can say, "I knew Tumbleweeds when she was just beginning her publishing empire". 

Serendipity2


----------



## J Bravo

Hi Synthia,
You seem to be the resident expert so could you expand on the crime in Penang or Malaysia in general. I have heard that Malaysia is very safe and the their government's real no tolerance policy means street crimes are virtually nonexistent. Is this not so? How is it compared to Thailand?

As to the beaches in Penang, are they clean and the water is clear?

Thanks in advance for your insight. This is just few of many more questions... Thx...


----------



## Etherus

J Bravo said:


> Hi Synthia,
> You seem to be the resident expert so could you expand on the crime in Penang or Malaysia in general. I have heard that Malaysia is very safe and the their government's real no tolerance policy means street crimes are virtually nonexistent. Is this not so? How is it compared to Thailand?
> 
> As to the beaches in Penang, are they clean and the water is clear?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight. This is just few of many more questions... Thx...


Crime is low and in general the streets are quite safe at night. I ride a bike early mornings and see lots of women going to and from work in hospitals walking easily which is not to say I send my wife out alone.

Break-ins occur although most street level housing have iron bars on the windows for security. The police are very tough on criminals unlike in Thailand where from my observation, they are almost as bad as the people they try to deter. 

Beaches are not particularly good except a few passable ones along the northern coastline around Batu Feringi or over on the west coast. Better to swim in a pool. 

Compared to Thailand. I left there after 4 years to come to Penang. I would say it is far safer.


----------



## J Bravo

Etherus said:


> Crime is low and in general the streets are quite safe at night. I ride a bike early mornings and see lots of women going to and from work in hospitals walking easily which is not to say I send my wife out alone.
> 
> Break-ins occur although most street level housing have iron bars on the windows for security. The police are very tough on criminals unlike in Thailand where from my observation, they are almost as bad as the people they try to deter.
> 
> Beaches are not particularly good except a few passable ones along the northern coastline around Batu Feringi or over on the west coast. Better to swim in a pool.
> 
> Compared to Thailand. I left there after 4 years to come to Penang. I would say it is far safer.



Hey Etherus,

Thanks, I am looking both Thailand and Malaysia so these feedback are wonderful references for me. Appreciate it...


----------



## Etherus

J Bravo said:


> Hey Etherus,
> 
> Thanks, I am looking both Thailand and Malaysia so these feedback are wonderful references for me. Appreciate it...


My advice would be to give each say two months to make a personal assessment before you commit to anything.

One thing about Malaysia is that you can own property (other than a condo) in your own name unlike in Thailand where you have to do it through a company that you can only own 49%. even the Malaysian company you can own 100%.


----------



## Hanson

pforso said:


> Hello
> I read your posting and I think that you have to consider Thailand. I have been here for 5 years and I pay $180.00 a month for a spectacular 1 room, furnished, a/c, hot water, cable TV, large patio, best neighborhood, security, parking, furniture is new and modern with 2 beds, refrigerator. I am in Korat but same is true for Udon Thani. At a beach community like Hua Hin you will pay 8000 baht a month for beach front hi rise which is about 250.00 dollars a mont for the identical listed above. Phuket, Pattaya, Bangkok you can triple those prices or quadtriple. I am looking a Malaysia but I think the rentals are way too high, however the real estate market to buy seems ok. I do not know about Greenlane but it has listed good prices for rent and purchases. Maybe the neighborhood is good or not good. I will find out October 6. Philip


Might want to consider Thailand. You can't own property outright but rentals can be had cheaply. I'm in Phuket which is said to be one of the most expensive areas for rent/food in Thailand and I pay $210 a month for a fully furnished, 1 bedroom, a/c, cable, and wifi. This also includes electric and water. Properties in other areas are usually a fair bit cheaper but you need to look around because there are always people who are trying to get as much as they can from you.


----------



## J Bravo

Hanson said:


> Might want to consider Thailand. You can't own property outright but rentals can be had cheaply. I'm in Phuket which is said to be one of the most expensive areas for rent/food in Thailand and I pay $210 a month for a fully furnished, 1 bedroom, a/c, cable, and wifi. This also includes electric and water. Properties in other areas are usually a fair bit cheaper but you need to look around because there are always people who are trying to get as much as they can from you.


Thanks for the info. Hope all is well in Thailand with all the unrest...


----------



## Etherus

I have started a small website that aims to provide a consolidation of the things you might need if you are considering visiting Penang at any stage. We are at Penang Expat Community Newsletter 

The other thing we will be aiming to do is to provide a news and views option along with some video news of the things that are going on in the island. I hope is informative. If you would like to make comments on any of the articles, you can register and do so so feel free.


----------



## surfinglife

J Bravo said:


> Hey Etherus,
> 
> Thanks, I am looking both Thailand and Malaysia so these feedback are wonderful references for me. Appreciate it...


I'm in Pattaya, 2-brm high floor condo approx 1500 sqft., panoramic sea view, cable, satellite TV, fully furnished, $950 / month. I'm going to move to Penang soon for a few months to get a better feel for the place but during my last visit I looked at some condos 2-3 brm with sea view and all mod cons for $500-600 a month i.e. definitely cheaper than Pattaya. 
Good coastal locations in Thailand are more expensive than Penang. A lot of people here live in cheap, tiny studios or 1-brm aptms where you couldn't swing a cat...too claustrophobic for me.


----------

